# SART - SB to HB?



## picardy3rd (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello! I am totally new here and relatively new to cycling. I purchased my first road bike in May (Mother's day present to myself!) and I haven't stopped since. 

Has anybody ridden from San Bernardino to HB on the SART? I know there is a huge section in Corona that is on the street - how safe is it? Has anybody done it? 

Any info would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I think some people over on bike forums have done it. You could try searching the socal forum over there. From what I understand it's a mix of surface streets and bike path from San Bernardino to Yorba Linda.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I believe the SART starts near the 71/91 on Green River Road.

If you are concerned about traffic (which is understandable for a new rider) you can scout the route on your car, pretend you are cycling, and look how traffic moves etc. Lastly, you can always bike your bike to the above destination. From the location above down to the beach it's 29 miles one way. An excellent round trip ride for a new rider. Good luck.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The road through Norco and Corona is mostly neiborhoods. But on the east side of the 15 in Norco it is narrow main street with no shoder due horse sandy pathways on both siades. Then right through the downtown area to the freeway where there is lots of traffic till get across the freeway. West of the freeway it quiet neighborhoods and industral centers. Route goes by Jensons in Corona.


----------

